# Accommodation?



## combat_claire (23 July 2012)

I am doing this trip on as much of a budget as possible and have booked into YHA Thameside ready to go to the cross country on Monday. Anyone else staying at the YHA??


----------



## Goya (23 July 2012)

I'm at the Premier Inn, Greenwich.Sunday night.


----------



## rambling (23 July 2012)

Im staying in a convent


----------



## Sleighfarer (24 July 2012)

rambling said:



			Im staying in a convent 

Click to expand...

Curious. Where is the convent?


----------

